# Case 446 ForkLift.



## Jssec (Oct 6, 2018)

So far so good coming along on my Case 446 forklift project.









Plan on getting it running, driving and moving around the fabricate a mast for it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's looking awesome Jssec. What do you aim to get for lifting capacity when completed?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

waiting for the mast and the job finished to see the results of your efforts.


----------

